# How about a coupons forum?



## Julio (Apr 5, 2011)

I was reading in the budget meals forum the "how much you spend a week" when I started thinking that a subforum of coupons could be added. I'm only saying because I'm going to start shopping with coupons to save a few $$. We can share coupon links that we can print out and stuff like that...


----------

